# Director - Quicktime /erkennung und installation für den user



## Dis (28. April 2003)

Hallo  

Ich hoff mal das ich hier so einigermassen richtig bin wegen der Frage 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinen Director Movie, und zwar
kommen in diesen Quicktime Filme vor. Soweit so gut aber nachdem
ich ja davon ausgehen muss das nicht jeder Quicktime installiert
hat muss ich ja einen Download anbieten bzw. erstmal prüfen ob auf
den jeweiligen Pc Quicktime installiert ist. 
Nur wie mache ich das. Und wo wird das reingeschrieben? Ich denke
das es ja eigentlich in den MovieScript reinkommen könnte oder?
Naja vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen  Dankeschön schonmal Dis


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. April 2003)

Hi,

in Director steht doch das "QuickTime Asset Xtra" zur Verfügung, das eine direkte Unterstützung von QuickTime-Medien bietet. Der User muss keinen QuickTime-Player haben, um die QuickTime-Filme innerhalb von Director-Movies anschauen zu können. Nur musst du darauf achten, dass das entsprechende Xtra auch mit deinem Projektor "mitgeliefert" wird.

Unter "Modifizieren/Film/Xtras" kannst du schauen, ob es bereits hinzugefügt ist, oder es manuell hinzufügen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

